# Crash-sensor no or incorrect adjustment.



## thegreenknight18 (Aug 12, 2009)

I just istalled a new airbag module and these are the codes that the computer came up with.
Friday,21,August,2009,11:44:23:18737
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 15: Airbags
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 909 605 F
Component and/or Version: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001
Software Coding: 12344
Work Shop Code: WSC 22116
4 Faults Found:
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
01638 - Crash-Sensor for Side Airbag; Rear Drivers Side (G256) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
01639 - Crash-Sensor for Side Airbag; Rear Passenger Side (G257) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Go into measuring blocks and view groups 008 and 009 (i forget which one has the data, lol). One of those groups will show the type of crash sensors installed. It could be that the module is looking for a certain type and the sensors are not compatible. Post a screen shot or type what it says. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:26 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## thegreenknight18 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Group 008 says version and the numbers it show for the front ones are 1 and for the rear the number is 8.
Group 009 say identification and the numbers it show for the front is 01 and and the is 08.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Crash-sensor no or incorrect adjustment. (thegreenknight18)*

Based off your scan the module is looking for "0202". your car currently has 01 08. You can either replace the module to one compatible with the sensors or replace the sensors to make them compatible with the module.


----------



## thegreenknight18 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Crash-sensor no or incorrect adjustment. ([email protected])*

Would it be possible to recode it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Nope. Recoding will not change anything. 
The only way to correct it is to replace the module or the crash sensors.


----------



## thegreenknight18 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Alright. Thank you for your time. Very much appreciated.


----------

